# my royle python nt eatin after nealy 2 weeks...



## craigbruno2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

cn any1 tell me if this is ok iv tryed and keep tryin bt its just nt happening. iv always gt it out and it seems ok so just dnt no wats up with it.cud this be cus its been moved frm home 2 home 3 times in the last 6 weeks bt he nt goin anywere nw.....just getin worryed abit it nw.....:?


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 8, 2010)

OK, in your other thread posted, numerous people told you to LEAVE THE SNAKE ALONE and let it settle. 

''iv always gt it out'' - is NOT leaving in alone to let it settle.

Maybe you should go and read through your last thread again? Take note of all the good tips and helpful information.... you may learn something?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 8, 2010)

Um I can't read your post it just came up with numbers and parts of words, plus a few real words?

Is it just me or is this happening to everyone?


----------



## Sel (Jun 8, 2010)

craigbruno2010 said:


> cn any1 tell me if this is ok iv tryed and keep tryin bt its just nt happening. iv always gt it out and it seems ok so just dnt no wats up with it.cud this be cus its been moved frm home 2 home 3 times in the last 6 weeks bt he nt goin anywere nw.....just getin worryed abit it nw.....:?


 
What?????

Its really hard to answer you, when you dont type the question properly


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 8, 2010)

give it time to unwind, a 3-4 weeks with no handling good heat and even a towel over its clickclack or encosure to make it feel safe, LEAVE IT ALONE COMPLETLY in this time once this times up make sure the cage is clean and the water is full then try feed it if it feeds fine you should be able to handle it afew times a week but leave it alone if its stressy or has just fed


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> give it time to unwind, a 3-4 weeks with no handling good heat and even a towel over its clickclack or encosure to make it feel safe, LEAVE IT ALONE COMPLETLY in this time once this times up make sure the cage is clean and the water is full then try feed it if it feeds fine you should be able to handle it afew times a week but leave it alone if its stressy or has just fed


 
+1


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 8, 2010)

Sel said:


> What?????
> 
> Its really hard to answer you, when you dont type the question properly



x 2


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2010)

As stated, leave it alone. Stress is a BIG factor for why snakes wont eat. Your python doesn't need companionship, it doesn't care about you in any form, it will not bond with you in any way. Worry about the snake eating properly before indulging in selfish pleasures. I know it's hard, especially because snakes are so cool!  But a healthy, feeding snake is more important, I would assume.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, a nice healthy vocabulary and grammar lesson is important too...


----------

